# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Any Problem Contact Me

## Alfred_technical_support

Hello everyone,
This is Shining 3d technician.
If you have any problem with using the hardware , software or anything you want to know, contact me.
My  Skype is yjl757767461, my E-mail address is yangjianlong@shining3d.com.
If you mail me your problem, please add some instant chat tool account if you have. :Big Grin:

----------


## Paulpapedesigns

Just wanted to say thank you again, Alfred, for walking me through the issues and solving it.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

My pleasure :Cool:

----------


## Hugues

Great to have responsive tech support.

The only drawback is that the problems that are solved one-on-one with tech support are not shared with other users that might bump into the same issues one day. And that day might be a weekend or time when tech support is not available.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

I am sorting out one of this, but now it's in chinese and without pictures,
So i think it will take some time.
If it's finished, I will release it.

----------


## Harry Cayne

Hi Alfred,
Do you know if  the EinScan works through Parallels Desktop on Windows 10?

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

I tested the VMWare workstation which is another software like Parallels Desktop.
But it didn't work.
I think you needn't install this one.
Our software also works on the Windows 10.

----------


## Harry Cayne

thanks, my problem is that bootcamp is not working properly yet on my MBP

----------


## 24c

*Alfred_t_s*, is the OEM default for the projector in the scanner 1024 & 768 pxels? 
Would increasing the resolution if it was, and changing the bitmaps for the unphase projections increase the resolution, or give a quality improvement?
Not really a problem, just a couple of questions.

----------


## propologist

Hi Alfred,
I just started up the scanning software and started a scan, it went through the first scan on the turn table and then it crashes. I restarted the computer and started it again and it crashed. Up until now I have been scanning with out any real problems. I am using the last release of the software on win 8. I have not added any new programs as I was going to use this machine for only scanning.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

I don't think the default of screen resolution will be 1024*768.
It will be change maybe, but I have not hearded for now.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Could you tell me more details?
About when?
Exactly when you click the scan button or during scanning, or in the process of mesh? 
It is alway the same step? not random?

----------


## propologist

I start the program. once it is on the camera shows the item on the scanner screen. I then press the scan button , It goes through the first scan of lights then it freezes and then it says that the program has stopped working after about 10 min. or in some cases it will just quit by it's self.

----------


## 24c

Hi *Propologist*

Where is the program file located? When I installed the new version V1.5, I thought I'd put Einscan-S application in the Program Files directory rather than where it went in the previous version, and it caused all sorts of problems. So I uninstalled and just left it to install in the default location C :Big Grin: rive>Einscan-S, and all my problems were solved. I got hanging and quitting on trying to Save, so I assumed it was a directory issue.

Mike
PS Thanks for the update *Alfred-t-s* re 1024x768 pixels.

----------


## propologist

Hi,
So I reinstalled 1.4 and it still will not work. So I uninstalled it it went through all the uninstall windows saying it was done but when I went to the programs files and the 1.4 folder was still there with the app. still in it. I deleted the folder and installed 1.5 It looks to be working with the 1.5. I have know idea why this was happening.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

May I know where you launch the uninstalling software?
In Control Panel or with ourselves' unintalling programe?

----------


## propologist

Hi Alfred,
In the control panel.

----------


## Hugues

ALfred: is this a bug ? 

When at the end of a scan, i see the meshed scan, there is an option to delete part of the mesh (holding shift) and delete it if we don't want it in the stl file. I did delete part of the mesh, but my changes do not get saved in the stl file. When i open it, it's the initial mesh, without my deletion. 

Anyone else has tested this ?

----------


## 24c

Hugues. 

If i use the Space bar after scanning but whilst meshing, I get a "scanning terminated" message in the LH dialog box, then a Simplicity dialog box, and finally the Save, Print Share & Scan Again options.

Mike

PS Pressing the Space bar within the Einscan program window, brings up the Save dialog box!  :Smile:

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Does your problem be fixed?

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Not bug really.
It will affect asc that another file format.
And with the stl, we need the data without complete.

----------


## hatred69

Hi Alfred, I received my scanner a couple of days ago and was able to set it up and complete calibration.  Unfortunately when I attempt my first scan, like the guy earlier in this thread the software crashes to the desktop.  I have tried reinstalling and no luck.  One thing I am doing differently is that I am using an VGA to DVI adapter as my video card has only 4 display ports and two DVI ports, so no native VGA or HDMI ports to plug into.  The card has 8gb of memory on it so I think Im ok there.  Any help and or advice you could offer would be appreciated, and thank you in advance.

----------


## 24c

Hi *hatred69*,

Are the 4 display ports Mini Display Ports? If so a generic Mini Display Port to VGA adaptor will work. I got an Apple and generic off fleaBay, and they both work fine with V1.4 & V1.5.

Mike

----------


## hatred69

Hi Mike,

Thank you for your reply.  My display ports are all the full sized ones, sorta funny how close they appear in size and shape to an hdmi port, but they are indeed display ports.  But good to know, perhaps i will go and pick up a display port to vga adapter after work and give it a try.  Thanks for the advice.

----------


## hatred69

I felt i needed an update here, after taking a quick look at the back of my video card, i noticed an arrow pointing to to the OTHER dvi port saying vga, so i swapped ports and all is working now.  Happy days, and very cool scanner too.

----------


## sl33pydog

Is it normal for about 3mm of the model to be cut off from the bottom of the turntable up?  Every scan I have done so far the model gets chopped off even when I have the object straight up with no inside pockets.  For example when I scan a bottle of wood glue, everything from under the barcode is chopped off.  I have the spacing correct to the mat and the angle as shown in the video.  Is this a calibration error?  Should I run it again?

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

> Is it normal for about 3mm of the model to be cut off from the bottom of the turntable up?  Every scan I have done so far the model gets chopped off even when I have the object straight up with no inside pockets.  For example when I scan a bottle of wood glue, everything from under the barcode is chopped off.  I have the spacing correct to the mat and the angle as shown in the video.  Is this a calibration error?  Should I run it again?


About this, we set a cutoff plane, and anything below it will be deleted.
In order to avoid dirty on turntalbe.
Maybe the setting of the height is too big, but you can adujst a setting.
Please follow this: 
1,find a file called calibratesetting.ini with this path: C:\Einscan-s\ini\
2, find a line :yoffset=50,
3, change the number to 54,
4, save and exit,
rember to colse software,before do those above.

----------


## 24c

*Alfred_technical_support*,

I'm using v1.7 and just doing a turntable test scan, and the offset is much bigger than I remember before.
A quick look in* Einscan-S>ini>**calibrate setting* file using Notepad, and the *yoffset=55*, so I changed it to *yoffset=60* and it was even worse, so I tried *yoffset=50* it the opposite way to your recommendation and it was better. There is another offset value above this line, *offset=2*, so is this the reason why I don't see all the model or do I need to increase the* offset=50* to *52*? What does this other offset value do?

Mike



offset-55.jpgoffset-60.jpgoffset-50.jpg

----------


## 24c

Ok, I changed the *offset=2* to *offset=0*. 
No change, as far as I can tell. 
*yoffset=50* to *yoffset=52* is now just below the turntable now, so trying *yoffset=51*. A bit of a mystery this one, why so seemingly arbitrary numbers?

Attachment 7690Attachment 7691

Mike

----------


## 24c

*Alfred_t_s*,

These *offset* & *yoffset* values are only used in turntable mode?

Oddly* yoffset=51* is just above the turntable table, and *yoffset=52* is just below it.
I can work with the former.  :Big Grin: 

Attachment 7692

Mike

----------


## sl33pydog

Alfred,
If I used a different projector with a native resolution of 1920x1080 what settings in the CaptureSetting.ini to make it work?  I can of course bring it down to 800x600 but I want to be able to test different configurations.  I just like to tinker too.

You can private message me if you want.

----------


## sl33pydog

actually would a ratio of 1920:800 to change all the settings work?  Like for example Step0 I could use:
Pixelwidth= 38 (rounding 38.4 down or does it need to be 38.4?)
Frangenum=100.000000000
MoveNum= 29 (rounding 28.8 up or does it need to be 28.8?)
StepMSecond=40
jumpMsecond=40

----------

